# Max Payne in real pain



## Leonardemarco (Sep 21, 2005)

_Hello,
I've got a problem running Max Payne on the system I run. Now before you say I'm an old timer you're never too old for Max. and if you were to say I'm outdated thats not true either 'cause Ive got  a GeForce Fx 5700 LE 128 Mb with a 512 MB RAM and a 200 GB Drive on a i845GBF motherboard and 2 Ghz Processor with all the latest drivers from nVidia and Win xp. 
The problem started when  I switched my older Geforce 2 MX 440 (64Mb) to the one i HAVE now. 

Any idea????
_


----------



## kato (Sep 22, 2005)

r u having problems with max payne 1 or 2 cause max payne 1 runs on my old p3 550mhz with no jerk + i dont hav grafics card


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 22, 2005)

It would be MUCH better if you would describe your exact problem. What kind of error screens are you getting? Does the game launch? Does it crash at a certain level? These details will help us narrow it down and solve it sooner.


----------



## Leonardemarco (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies Ctrl_Alt_Del and Kato the game Maxpayne 1 is the trouble maker. Max Payne 2 works just fine. The step by step analysis is that when I click to launch the primary screen opens to give me options to select resolution and other graphic details and even if I select the least eye candy settings, click on play, the game intro video plays; completes switches to Max payne loading screen loads halfway and the next thing I see is my beautiful Desktop. Two seconds later the error reads "Max Payne has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience." The usual bugging screen. Here's
the error info.  AppName: maxpayne.exe	 AppVer: 1.0.0.0	 ModName: e2mfc.dll
ModVer: 0.0.0.0	 Offset: 0001e764


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 24, 2005)

download and install the max payne 1.2 patch , this should solve the problem .


----------



## Leonardemarco (Sep 24, 2005)

Done that........................ a couple of times 

Still hangs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delpiero (Sep 24, 2005)

Are you trying to launch a max payne mod?


----------



## aditya16 (Sep 25, 2005)

may i suggest u 2 reinstall the game.
this may solve ur problem 99%.


----------



## Leonardemarco (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello thanks for the replies
I'm not running a mod and to the uninitiated, i've tried about atleast 6 uninstalls with seperate solutions and also reinstalled win xp twice suspecting some fault with the registry


----------



## magnet (Sep 29, 2005)

go to megagames.com...and download max payne patch 1.05 or 1.5 whtever....i had many probs with max payne...and after this patch i completed the game properly...but i didnt liked the last 2 stages of payne...........time constraint ans save game constraint...........damn do they want me 2 spend my whole life on   it or wht???lol


----------



## Leonardemarco (Nov 15, 2005)

Tried that and there's no sign of success. Now this started occuring ever since I started usin my new graphics card (GeForce FX5700 LE) 128 mb. 
Can anyone tell me if you've had any problems with similiar cards.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 15, 2005)

Did you try updating ForceWare drivers?

No problems with Max Payne 1 here on my PC, with a GeForce FX 5900......


----------



## cybercool_16 (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the same prob ... i have a gforce fx 5200 128 mb  and 256 mb ram. tried using the patch and evry other damn thing but still can't play .... max payne 2 works fine  but dude quiet frankly the game SUCKS big time...


----------



## Leonardemarco (Nov 25, 2005)

Have tried forceware no results!!!


----------

